# New Ring



## jaywood1207 (Aug 31, 2014)

Metal core with bentwood black dyed pearwood ring with an inlay of synthetic opal.  The opal glows and looks like it is on fire as you rotate it in your hand.  I will definitely be adding these to my Etsy shop.


----------



## mark james (Aug 31, 2014)

Those are beautiful...  Bad news - my wife loves (did I mention loves) rings...

I'll watch your etsy.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 31, 2014)

VERY NICE.


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow. I like the look


----------



## Curly (Aug 31, 2014)

Impressive Jamie. Are you doing the metalwork or getting a ring kit of some sort?


----------



## solobiker (Aug 31, 2014)

I need  to find time to learn how to make those.  Awesome job!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  

Mark it will be after Christmas before the metal gets added to the shop (see below).



Curly said:


> Impressive Jamie. Are you doing the metalwork or getting a ring kit of some sort?



Pete,
I bought this core from The Bangle Guy just to try and they work great but there aren't any 1/2 or 1/4 sizes available which limits what I can offer.  My next shop purchase is a metal lathe so I can make my own metal rings with wood and other material for inlays.  It's been about 30 yrs since I last used a metal lathe so I need to do some reading to make sure I get what I need and understand how to use it.  I won't have it in time for the holiday rush but maybe in the new year I will be set up and ready to go.  This will allow me to expand in an area I've wanted to for quite some time but haven't been able to due to lack of time and knowledge.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 31, 2014)

The ring you have made is beautiful. It is amazing what one can do in design and visual appeal in such a small space as a ring. Your combination of materials works really well. I have a particular interest in these, as I have bought a good supply of the bangle and ring cores. For me, as I finish the material with CA, some finish gets on the metal core, and then has to be removed. Do you have this issue, and if so, how do you deal with it? I will appreciate any feedback you might have.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 31, 2014)

SteveG said:


> The ring you have made is beautiful. It is amazing what one can do in design and visual appeal in such a small space as a ring. Your combination of materials works really well. I have a particular interest in these, as I have bought a good supply of the bangle and ring cores. For me, as I finish the material with CA, some finish gets on the metal core, and then has to be removed. Do you have this issue, and if so, how do you deal with it? I will appreciate any feedback you might have.



Thanks Steve. I took the extra time on this one and placed each piece of opal with tweezers which gives a bit different look than sprinkling the fines for the inlay. There are a ton of possibilities with the inlays. 
In regards to the finish I actually put it all together then turned the wood down to meet the metal core. After that I sanded and then applied finish so there is CA glue on the stainless steel. I don't know how well it will stand up but my wife has it to wear and test so I will see if the glue comes off the metal or starts to look bad with use. I did not like going this way but didn't have much choice on this one. I have 2 more to play around with and am planning on the next one to completely finish the wood before sandwiching it in the core. This will require some very precise measurements but I think it is possible. My only concern is if the seam between the wood and metal will allow water penetration. At least with the way I did It on this one I know water can not get in. 
I would be interested in seeing some of your rings and what you have done.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 1, 2014)

Jamie, at this point I am making only bangles, and the ring cores are next to get my attention. The bangles (about a dozen or so) are mostly in partial stages of completion. I am working on the issue of getting the finish off the metal without disturbing what is on the selected bangle material.  So pics will have to wait for now. I expect the bangles and rings will complement my pen sales nicely. So completed product and associated photos are not too far off!


----------



## hebertjo (Sep 2, 2014)

That ring is awesome! The opal pops against the black. Where did you get the synthetic opal?


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 2, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Jamie, at this point I am making only bangles, and the ring cores are next to get my attention. The bangles (about a dozen or so) are mostly in partial stages of completion. I am working on the issue of getting the finish off the metal without disturbing what is on the selected bangle material.  So pics will have to wait for now. I expect the bangles and rings will complement my pen sales nicely. So completed product and associated photos are not too far off!



Thanks Steve and sorry.  I misunderstood your first post and thought you had done rings.  Make sure you post when you do some.



hebertjo said:


> That ring is awesome! The opal pops against the black. Where did you get the synthetic opal?



Thank you.  I bought my synthetic opal from this site and have a few more colours to try out.  This one looked a soft pink in the bag but once separated individually gave the rainbow effect.  SANWA PEARL & GEMS LTD [The largest distributor of Synthetic Opal] - SYNTHETIC OPAL


----------



## hebertjo (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Jamie.

I assume you bought the crouched opals? Also it does not seem you can make purchases from them, do you send an "inquiry" and then they sell it to you?

Thanks,


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought maybe 6 months ago and believe it was the crushed.  I wanted the smallest they had.  If you email they might sell to you.  At first they told me that they couldn't sell to me.  I was okay with that and was going to try to find it elsewhere but they started asking what I make and we talked a bit and they said they would sell.  I have enough here in 5 or 6 colours to do probably 100 or so rings.  It doesn't take much for the rings.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 3, 2014)

That is just beautiful. Nice job..


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 3, 2014)

I really like opal! Great looking ring!


----------



## winterwood (Sep 3, 2014)

OMG, Beautiful ring, great job.
D


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## endacoz (Apr 8, 2015)

Did you get your metal lathe up and going yet?  I'd love to see more pictures of rings or bangles!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Apr 9, 2015)

endacoz said:


> Did you get your metal lathe up and going yet?  I'd love to see more pictures of rings or bangles!



No metal lathe for me.  No time to relearn what I learned 30 yrs ago in public school.    I quickly realized after doing some investigation that you basically need CNC for this type of turning and I'm not interested in getting into that nor do I have the money or room to do so.


----------

